# Creative Live Optia Pro Webcam

## kmacphail

Gentoo doesn't seem to be able to detect my Creative Live Optia Pro webcam.  It is connected via the USB and has a built in microphone.  Gentoo appears to pick up the microphone part no problem, however I am not able to get the webcam part working.  Skype appears to be working, but it says that no webcam is detected but it is able to pick up the sound from the microphone.  Any ideas, did anybody else have this problem?

I don't know if this is any use, but here is the amazon technical specs for the webcam:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Creative-Live-Cam-Optia-Pro/dp/tech-data/B001E5PJ60/ref=de_a_smtd

----------

## cach0rr0

have you added yourself to the 'video' group? 

reason:

```

crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Jan 16 17:15 /dev/video0

```

The other part, do you have a /dev/video0 ? If not, have you included USB_VIDEO_CLASS in your kernel?

----------

## kmacphail

My user is a member of the video group, however after checking I do not have /dev/video0

 *Quote:*   

> have you included USB_VIDEO_CLASS in your kernel

 

I'm not sure what you mean by that, can I add it now or is it a kernel rebuild?

----------

## kmacphail

I have found out that my webcam is a uvc, I've never needed to know much before as with previous distros the webcam 'just worked'

When I try to install the Linux-uvc app it results in the following output:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av linux-uvc
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

By the looks of the error message I have an issue with CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV but am unsure as to what to do exactly.  

Hardware info: Video card NVIDIA 6800GT 512MB

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kmacphail,

```
* Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

* CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV: is not set when it should be.

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly. 
```

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is a kernel configuration symbol.

You need to rebuild your kernel with that symbol on.

Its found under Multimedia support, where its called  <M>   Video For Linux.

Further, if your cam needs  UVC support, do not use 

```
emerge media-video/linux-uvc
```

that's old.

UVC support has been moved into the kernel. Use the in kernel UVC.

```
  │ │    --- V4L USB devices                  

  │ │    <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)
```

Modules are preferred in case you need to pass a module parameter at module load time.

----------

## kmacphail

Slight issue with rebuilding the kernel, after two unsuccessful attempts at building the kernel I opted for genkernel.  Can I add CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV on top of my existing settings or do I need to defeat my demons and manage a manual build of the kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kmacphail,

Use the genkernel option --menuconfig

It will then open menuconfig so you can set your own options. genkernel will contine when you close menuconfig.

You could use one of Pappys Seeds too. See the link in Pappys sig

----------

## kmacphail

A very belated thank you to NeddySeagoon, I re-compiled the kernel effectively and my webcam now is fully functional   :Very Happy: .  The only issue I had was when I recompiled the kernel I had to reinstall the NVIDIA driver, when x started it was a blank screen, but this took less than 5 minutes to install, but worth mentioning in case anybody else has the problem.

----------

